# Cubers In New Jersey.



## BirdCubing (Nov 19, 2022)

Hey! Wondering if there is any cubers in New Jersey. If so, feel free to leave a post under the thread and we can think about making a Forum Cubing Group! 
Thanks!


----------



## ender9994 (Nov 20, 2022)

BirdCubing said:


> Hey! Wondering if there is any cubers in New Jersey. If so, feel free to leave a post under the thread and we can think about making a Forum Cubing Group!
> Thanks!



I have lived all over NJ. Currently living right outside Princeton, but have also lived in:

Raritan
Whippany
Mendham
Clinton


----------

